# My husband is cheating on me, explains his "low sex drive"



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow. Some girl named Shannon. Now I know... his always saying no to me. He has a 2nd Facebook page that I didnt know about that he communicates with other women. I have apage as well, but it was to vent about my marriage and no sex... I am shaking. He always says that he is not that kind of person, he doesnt lie, he doesnt and never would cheat....

How do I proceed with printing it out, just print? Is that sufficient? Or do I let it be, let it go?


----------



## Lyn (Mar 10, 2010)

Let it go? What does marriage mean to you and why are you both disrespecting you marriage so terribly?

Print. Address the issue. Stay calm, no screaming. Lines of communication need to re-open.

Eventually, you guys have to decide why you are not communicating with one another and address those issues. 

Best,

Lyn


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Just print it out, think of how you are going to address it and go with it. Just in case, I would have second copy hidden or downloaded to a thumb drive just in case he tries to take the other and destroy it. 

What are your intentions? Do you want to work it out or are you just done??


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

I dont know. I havent trusted him for while... when he had this emotional attatchment with another woman. Our therapist asked him to stop contact with her and he has been extra controlling since then. Having sex with me when he wants to but if I come to him he says no every time. 

We had a really good conversation about that a few weeks ago, or so I thought and he said that I didnt need to worry about her anymore. I never figured there was another one.

I dont have anywhere to go except a 1 bedroom apartment with my 2 kids... is that legal? Thats all I can afford on my own. I dont know if Im in a place to decide right now. Just looking for options. People overlook affairs all the time right? Or not?


----------



## jeffreygropp (Jun 9, 2010)

No one overlooks affairs. That's crazy talk.

And in most states there are limits on how many people can be in an apartment. In California you can have 3 people in a 1 bedroom legally.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Most states dictate boys to a room or girls to a room. I don't know if you have two of the same gender or one of each. Someone can sleep on a sofa bed in the living room.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

If you were to get a divorce and leave, doesnt he have to pay child support? couldnt you afford a bigger place with child support?


----------



## hurtwife (May 21, 2010)

Can I ask how you came across his page? I know you said you have not trusted him for a while, but if you have to hide around looking for evidence then I would be a little worried that there is no trust in your relationship at all. 

I am sorry you did find the page though. I would print it out and leave it hanging around the house just for him to see in his own time. But I can be nasty lol.


----------



## Lyn (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you still getting couples counselling?

Lyn


----------



## LoveLadyLand (Jul 8, 2013)

If he has a facebook page, it's likely he has a Skype alias as well. My husband did. That's where the really nasty stuff happened...


----------



## Lord Summerisle (May 23, 2013)

I really don't understand men like this. I would say he is broken, something isn't right with his brain. He is like a drug addict or an alcoholic, sneaking around, lying about his last hit or drink, feigning to be sober while you find an empty 5th of vodka in the bottom of the rubbish bin. You can hang around and try to fix him but it seems like he doesn't want to be fixed.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

jeffreygropp said:


> No one overlooks affairs. That's crazy talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

agreed, zombie thread, 2+ years ago.

But if the poster is still here, I would print out all evidences, look him straight in the eyes and be cool, calm and in control.


----------

